# Furry Bands? Know any? Then Post Them Here



## xaanthewolf (Jan 15, 2011)

i was just wondering if anyone knew of any bands with furries in them. Here are Links to the ones i know 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4910893/
http://vulpvibe.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Monster. (Jan 15, 2011)

Furries have bands now? _Ohgod._


----------



## Lamnidae (Jan 15, 2011)

roflmfaooolololol!!!!111!!1!1eleven1!!!1


----------



## Monster. (Jan 15, 2011)

Lamnidae said:


> roflmfaooolololol!!!!111!!1!1eleven1!!!1


 ...What the dick.


----------



## Svartvarg (Jan 15, 2011)

The super scary animatronic band 
*the rock-afire explosion*?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbnN6QmdrH4

They made a documentary about that "band"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yNitSBXzsA
Pretty neat doc in my opinion. Worth the watch.

Yeah I know this is not what OP means but...


----------



## Love! (Jan 15, 2011)

real bands:
the cure
the flaming lips
possibly modest mouse and local h

other:
sneakerfox
s0lus
i heard someone named kimmerset makes music but i don't know who that is



xaanthewolf said:


> i was just wondering if anyone knew of any  bands with furries in them. Here are Links to the ones i know
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4910893/
> http://vulpvibe.bandcamp.com/


 renard is not a band
he's just one guy who's killed a lot of keyboards


----------



## Darkstar-Dracon (Jan 15, 2011)

>He linked to vulpvibe

>laughinggirls.jpg


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 15, 2011)

i wear a wolf tail on stage when i perform if that means anything. just a singer songwriter with backing  tracks...


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 15, 2011)

Two things the world can live without.

1) Me

2) Those bands :v


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jan 15, 2011)

Chuck E. Cheese's band


----------



## Love! (Jan 16, 2011)

there's no such thing as a "furry band" or "furry music"
an artist's fetishes do not constitute a genre
vanessa carlton was into bondage but that doesn't make her stuff 'bondage music'


----------



## Glockypaws (Jan 16, 2011)

Love! said:


> there's no such thing as a "furry band" or "furry music"
> an artist's fetishes do not constitute a genre
> vanessa carlton was into bondage but that doesn't make her stuff 'bondage music'


 
While I agree, I don't think the point of the OP was to seek out bands with the /genre/ of "furry music", simply music made by, performed by, or whatever by furries. 

With that being said, I am a solo Indie Folk Rock/Acoustic/Experi-Crossover [meaning the random stuff I do that is not folk rock, but still has influence from all of my musical tastes] "band" that features various local (and sometimes long-distance online) musicians though is mainly mine. I compose, arrange, write lyrics, perform, record, and master/produce the vast majority of the content. Some of the older stuff is not great [i.e. crap, imo.] but things are getting better as I work with a local producer/bassist that I am considering bringing in as a mainstay of my group.

I am [we are] The Abstract Virtues. My first album, Waveform Wish For Love (tentative title... need to decide on a few good ones then ask some friends), is set to be released as soon as possible for mostly digital download. You can find the (super ugly rough demos and other random practice recordings) at my furaffinity page... which is: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/glock179x19/

Hope you enjoy. A lot of the stuff there is mixed lazily until I finalize it all and decide on a track line-up.

<3


----------



## Love! (Jan 16, 2011)

Glockypaws said:


> While I agree, I don't think the point of the OP was to seek out bands with the /genre/ of "furry music", simply music made by, performed by, or whatever by furries.


but what's the point of that?



> With that being said, I am a solo Indie Folk Rock/Acoustic/Experi-Crossover


wouldn't you rather someone found your music looking for something like that instead of just by looking for music done by furries?


----------



## Glockypaws (Jan 16, 2011)

Love! said:


> but what's the point of that?



The point is that, perhaps (I'm not OP so I dunno, I'm answering as to why I personally would enjoy such a thread) it is at times beneficial to musicians to have a place to see what their peers (in this case, the community of people known as furries) are making so that they can compare, contrast, etc. Find similar artists [Though with my soft, melancholy folk music lacking crazy saturated kick drums and synths... I am forever alone ;-;] so that they may perhaps collab, or get advice for their genre. 

I mean, that explanation aside.. maybe it's just because people want to listen to music made by furries because they themselves identify within the realm of "furry"? I honestly fail to see the reasoning behind questioning/being argumentative when you could simply just... you know, not participate in a thread that doesn't interest you? No offense or rudeness intended, but I mean... if I don't like something on a forum I just don't bother wasting my (somewhat precious) time on it.



> wouldn't you rather someone found your music looking for something like that instead of just by looking for music done by furries?



I would rather people find my music in whatever way they are able, I would hope they enjoy it but if they do not then they will move on one way or another.. I will continue to make music, and nothing too dramatically different will happen. If they do enjoy it, then perhaps I'll find a few new fans. Whether this happens through a thread on "furry music" or by someone looking specifically for indie folk.. I don't really care. Doesn't it seem a bit counterintuitive to ask an artist of any sort "Well, I mean, would you want THIS exposure to your hard work or THIS one?"

The answer to me is obvious, I would want both, and as much exposure as I am able to get in any way I can get it. I wouldn't be on these forums if I did not want to share my work with furries, though I understand I am far different than the average furry popufur musician's genre. Thusly, this is not the only place I will be seeking exposure (also lurking indie, experimental, folk rock, and the forums of several specific musicians I personally love).

So... yeah.. Any other questions or have I covered it?


----------



## Love! (Jan 16, 2011)

Glockypaws said:


> The point is that, perhaps (I'm not OP so I dunno, I'm answering as to why I personally would enjoy such a thread) it is at times beneficial to musicians to have a place to see what their peers (in this case, the community of people known as furries) are making so that they can compare, contrast, etc. Find similar artists [Though with my soft, melancholy folk music lacking crazy saturated kick drums and synths... I am forever alone ;-;] so that they may perhaps collab, or get advice for their genre.
> 
> I mean, that explanation aside.. maybe it's just because people want to listen to music made by furries because they themselves identify within the realm of "furry"? I honestly fail to see the reasoning behind questioning/being argumentative when you could simply just... you know, not participate in a thread that doesn't interest you? No offense or rudeness intended, but I mean... if I don't like something on a forum I just don't bother wasting my (somewhat precious) time on it.
> 
> ...


 i get where you're coming from but i guess we'll have to agree to disagree
i think exposure to people who don't actually care for what you're doing artistically is as bad as no exposure at all
[if not worse--bad reviews aren't good for anyone]
but i'm one of those pretentious types who only wants to art for people who understand my work
which is why i have never posted anything


----------



## Glockypaws (Jan 16, 2011)

Love! said:


> i get where you're coming from but i guess we'll have to agree to disagree
> i think exposure to people who don't actually care for what you're doing artistically is as bad as no exposure at all
> [if not worse--bad reviews aren't good for anyone]
> but i'm one of those pretentious types who only wants to art for people who understand my work
> which is why i have never posted anything


 
Well, not tryin to turn this into an argument or nothin', and I'm seriously not tryin to be mean or anything! Just tired so I tend to type text-walls. I just tend to enjoy discussions like this because it displays the different reasons people create. 

For me, my music is a creation. Something that was not even existing in this world of ours before I set out and made a conscious effort to make it so. It will never be "understood" in the sense that I wrote it to be understood. Once the song leaves my "soul" if you will (for lack of a better word) and is recorded/mastered then it is the world's to interpret in their own ways. I have my own personal message I wish to express, but it is  up to the listener (whoever they may be) to relate the song by comparing my experience in life to theirs. This is the way that music (to me) is somewhat universal. Different people despite differences can go through similar things (break ups, falling in love, frustration, having a good time with friends, etc) but also relate to things that are not directly applicable to them through empathy, or "walking in another's shoes". 

On the "good/bad publicity" thing... There is a quote I particularly enjoy that goes something like... "Out beyond conceptions of right and wrong... there lies a green field. I will meet you there."

To me, having someone listen to my music is second to me making it. I make all of my music (even the songs I cover) for me, and then for others as a by-product. If they like it, awesome, I hope they got something from it. If they dislike it or hate it, aww, too bad. As far as people spreading bad reviews, if someone doesn't want to listen to a song cause someone else said not to then that person either knows and respects the opinions of that person and thusly feels that their opinion will also apply to them, or they are just keen to blindly follow the subjective bias of others. Either way, I'd rather have 10000 people hate my song and one person love it than never having put it out to begin with since it means something to me for it to be here.

Sorry, as I said I'm super tired and a bit rambling-man-mode-on. If this is bothering you or seems to be anything but a civil, kind worded debate.. please, there's no need to reply. I'm just trying to help you understand why I express in the way I do.


----------



## Icky (Jan 16, 2011)

I still think that one guy in KISS with the fox makeup is a furry.


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 17, 2011)

Icky said:


> I still think that one guy in KISS with the fox makeup is a furry.


 
He was. but he was a cat... umm i saw a kiss vinyl insert and he's like attention all cat people


----------



## Icky (Jan 17, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> He was. but he was a cat... umm i saw a kiss vinyl insert and he's like attention all cat people


 
No no no, the old drummer's facepaint character thing was a cat. The new guy kept the same facepaint but called himself a fox. I think.


----------



## Love! (Jan 17, 2011)

so how 'bout that sneakerfox, eh?



Glockypaws said:


> Well, not tryin to turn this into an argument or nothin',


then stop arguing :v
no offense, but do you even know what 'agree to disagree' means?
it means i'm as tired of arguing as you are
so stop arguing and i'll do the same



> and I'm seriously not tryin to be mean or anything! Just tired so I tend to type text-walls. I just tend to enjoy discussions like this because it displays the different reasons people create.


this discussion is not even remotely about that
it's about how you want people to find your work
if i am to put music out there, i want people to find it based on its own merits
not just because i happen to like something completely unrelated that they also do

for example:
if i like disgaea and some aspiring musician also likes disgaea, great
but i'm not going to listen to his music just because he likes animorphs if he isn't doing the kind of music i like



> On the "good/bad publicity" thing... There is a quote I particularly enjoy that goes something like... "Out beyond conceptions of right and wrong... there lies a green field. I will meet you there."


i can't even reply to that, because it has nothing to do with _anything_
i can quote random pseudo-intellectual one-liners until my fingers fall off but that doesn't magically make my points cogent or even coherent
this isn't a discussion of morality
it's about whether you want people to find your music based on its own merits
versus wanting them to find it just because you have some peripheral and meaningless interest in common



> I make all of my music (even the songs I cover) for me, and then for others as a by-product. If they like it, awesome, I hope they got something from it. If they dislike it or hate it, aww, too bad. As far as people spreading bad reviews, if someone doesn't want to listen to a song cause someone else said not to then that person either knows and respects the opinions of that person and thusly feels that their opinion will also apply to them, or they are just keen to blindly follow the subjective bias of others.


1) 'subjective bias' is redundant
2) accusing a reviewer of 'bias' is ridiculous because reviews are just opinions anyway



> To me, having someone listen to my music is second to me making it.
> ...
> Either way, I'd rather have 10000 people hate my song and one person love it than never having put it out to begin with since it means something to me for it to be here.


this is a contradiction
if you really make music for yourself you don't need to 'put it out there' at all



> Sorry, as I said I'm super tired and a bit rambling-man-mode-on. If this is bothering you or seems to be anything but a civil, kind worded debate.. please, there's no need to reply. I'm just trying to help you understand why I express in the way I do.


i don't need your help to understand your point
i already understand and simply do not agree

[i'll admit that i don't understand why you feel the need to drag in huge paragraphs and meaningless quotes about completely unrelated issues
but i'm also not interested in your reasoning behind that]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't know if you are aware of this... but FurAffinity has a music section.

The Pinion.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 27, 2011)

Grycho said:


> I don't know if you are aware of this... but FurAffinity has a music section.
> 
> The Pinion.


 
Those are usually just electronic music composers, or singular musicians. It does become pretty hard to find a band; what OP is searching for.

EDIT: O I SEE WAT U DID THAR


----------



## Namba (Jan 27, 2011)

Dude, diggin' Poison in a Killer's Sketchbook... but then again I've always liked industrial so it comes as no surprise... some of it reminds me of Nine Inch Nails.


----------



## Love! (Jan 28, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Those are usually just electronic music composers, or singular musicians. It does become pretty hard to find a band; what OP is searching for.
> 
> EDIT: O I SEE WAT U DID THAR


 OP posted a link to Renard's bandcamp page. He doesn't want real music.


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 28, 2011)

Love! said:


> OP posted a link to Renard's bandcamp page. He doesn't want real music.


 
dejavu?


----------



## Hir (Jan 28, 2011)

people take furry way to seriously if they're prepared to make a band about it

moreso if they're prepared to look for 'furry bands'


----------



## Kaz_3000 (Feb 21, 2011)

Sub-Level 03 there a great furry band look them up on you tube also buck town tiger hes a good artist as well and he plays in his fursuit


----------

